# I keep falling out of canter into trot



## deanrobertsnet (20 June 2015)

Hey there 

I posted a while back with complaints about a lazy horse. Actually it was me taking my time to get back into horseriding and now my leg aids up to trot are fine  I'm so happy!

My new problem is the canter. I don't have any difficulty asking for the canter and getting it... however, my horse won't stay in canter for long. 

I think it's because:

1. I lift my knee when asking for the canter sometimes so am prone to losing my stirrups
2. Once I give the aid, I'm unsure of how to bring my leg back down and keep my leg on at the same time to encourage my horse to continue in canter.
3. I think sometimes my rein contact is bad and find it difficult to know how to maintain rein contact when the horse's head is rocking as it should.
4. Very rarely, I think I go out of balance with the horse and don't move with him.

Any tips on how to fix these problems of mine? Also I'm finding it more difficult to canter indoors because the horses I ride are quite big. Is this common?

Thanks for reading. It's always good coming here to get advice 

Dean.


----------



## Wiz201 (20 June 2015)

you have to keep your legs in the same position you started the canter with to keep it going. So if you're going around on the left rein, keep your outside leg back behind the girth and keep your inside leg on the girth. Horses drop out of canter most frequently because of mistaken aids.


----------



## alainax (20 June 2015)

Wiz201 said:



			you have to keep your legs in the same position you started the canter with to keep it going. So if you're going around on the left rein, keep your outside leg back behind the girth and keep your inside leg on the girth. Horses drop out of canter most frequently because of mistaken aids.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree with this. If I ask for canter the horse shoudl stay in canter until I ask otherwise. If you are doing canter half pass, or flying changes, you cant very well keep one legged glued to where it was on canter depart. The legs should be free and mobile to ask for the various bends and movements required in each gait. 

Op, it sounds as if you know exactly what the problems are, which is great! try to relax and not grip, move with the movement. Then all the tight knees, losing balance,  strirup losing etc will correct automatically. Your horse maybe sensing this and is dropping out of canter when he feels you unbalanced.


----------



## applecart14 (22 June 2015)

You need to create a good trot in order to have a nice balanced canter.  You will never get a good canter out of a naff trot.  When you have trot make sure you sit up, shoulders back and actively pursue the canter. You need to have a good contact on the rein.

My horse will canter with the slightest nudge from either my inside leg or my outside leg, but as a rule most people ask with their outside leg.  Inside leg on the girth, outside leg behind.


----------



## Wiz201 (22 June 2015)

I thought you could get canter out of a good walk too.


----------



## Wiz201 (22 June 2015)

alainax said:



			I disagree with this. If I ask for canter the horse shoudl stay in canter until I ask otherwise. If you are doing canter half pass, or flying changes, you cant very well keep one legged glued to where it was on canter depart. The legs should be free and mobile to ask for the various bends and movements required in each gait. 

Op, it sounds as if you know exactly what the problems are, which is great! try to relax and not grip, move with the movement. Then all the tight knees, losing balance,  strirup losing etc will correct automatically. Your horse maybe sensing this and is dropping out of canter when he feels you unbalanced.
		
Click to expand...

well that's what I heard from one instructor. Of course you're going to be moving legs for a half pass or flying change but a well trained horse will understand that.


----------



## MB1201 (22 June 2015)

Hi! I'm a fairly new rider and have struggled with canter departs/ keeping the canter going for ages! The past few months I have cracked it on most horses and i had similar problems to you, by no means am I an expert but this is what has worked for me:

just before the corner I'm asking for cater I'll look round to where im going and push weight down into my heel, flex the horses head to the inside and as I ask with both legs, I bump my outside leg against the horse and as the horse strikes off into canter i nudge again, but as im doing so I sit tall, shoulders back and push my heels down - this helps to get my weight into my heel then once im cantering I have a pretty secure position on my stirrup - my foot doesn't slide much ( if at all)

As I said, I'm still a Novicey type rider but I've had similar struggles but this is whats working for me 

with the aid and keeping your leg down, as I said, push and squeeze rather than thinking ' outside leg back and kick' - which resulted in me losing my stirrup as was trying so hard with my leg, now push my leg down and squeeze, and as I look round my leg comes back slightly anyway 

With rein contact, i just keep my hands steady and just before the transition lentghten them 2-3 cm if i'm worried about yanking on their mouth - within 5-6 strides you should find your hands are allowng the horses head movement.


----------



## Barnacle (24 June 2015)

I know this is easier said than done but try to ask for the canter more from your seat and less from your legs. As you approach the place where you want to start cantering (on a circle is what I would advise), make sure your horse is in a good forward-going trot. Give a little half-halt to get your horse to pay attention and know you are about to ask for something. Then sit and actually lean back a little. Chances are you are actually leaning forward and "leaning back" is going to be you sitting tall! Then move your outside leg back from the hip and use your inside leg to ask for some bend. Don't just move your lower leg back loads - this is what causes you to lose your stirrups. Instead, move your whole leg back from the top of your hip. It doesn't need to be much at all. People tend to go further back than they need but the horse can feel the movement in your seat and entire leg very clearly. Remember that the point of moving that leg is to make the horse put its strike-off leg (outside hind) under its body. So what you really want is the back end of the horse to come in slightly. Then scoop with your pelvis and squeeze with both legs. Don't lift your legs up when you do this - squeeze with the whole of your calf rather than lifting your foot and using your heel. Instead think heels down, calves in. As your body adjusts to regular riding, your lower leg will all make contact when you do this. Unless your horse is quite stubborn, you should get your transition. Then just keep scooping with your seat and going with the movement. You only need to apply pressure with your lower leg if your horse is slowing down. And use your voice! It's a lot to think about but you also want to allow with your hands. So try to relax them and give a little extra rein if need be. The horse is presumably well-behaved and you are doing this in an enclosed space - it's not going to run off with you. So let your horse sort itself out and give it some rein.

If your balance is good, riding the trot-canter transition without stirrups may be a good exercise to attempt. It'll also prevent you from letting the horse run in the trot as it'll be a lot less comfortable!

You mention you're finding it hard to canter indoors cause of the size of the horses... Are they horses in regular schooling work? If so, that's just you. Perhaps you are unbalancing them. All horses do have trouble turning tight circles but even bigger ones are fine in a school once they've been doing it a while.

Something else you can try is going into two-point as you ask for the canter. See if that changes anything and if you can maintain the canter for longer when you are off the horse's back. Obviously, make sure you can do this without using the reins to balance first though! So practice in walk and trot with a loose rein.


----------



## MissBaker (24 June 2015)

hi there from what I have experienced with keeping a good canter is its not all about your legs completely as my legs usually go all over place, therefor using your body weight and balance to drive the horse forward but not galloping into a nice balanced canter, I finding that sitting up straight and having your bum really in the seat to push your horse to keep the canter rather then just flopping around on the saddle will cause you horse to be unbalanced and will be more likely to make the horse trot as you will make it uncomfortable for your horse. Balance and posture and key ! and soon you will find that your legs wont move as much and you will be balanced more. hope this helps


----------

